# اقتراحات معادة الطلب روك



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا اشكر جهدك وجهد جميع الاعضاء مباركين ومشرفين على حضورهم دائم في المنتدة كل هذه السنين 
ومن محبتي وتفكير الدائم في المنتدى لدي بعض الاقتراحات واتمنى ان تجد صدى لديك رووك


بداية شكل المنتدى جميل ورائع وكل اقسامه تقريبا مستوفات و لكن ارى انو لو اتحنا التغير في لون المنتدى للاشخاص الي يحبواااااا   حتبقى كويسة الفكرة دي 

ودي صورة عن قصدي في الموضوع موجودة في مواقع عالمية و جميلة للخالص 






​


*تفعيل نمط العرض  الموضوع/الشجري*

بصراحة الخاصية دي كانت موجودة في المنتى وممكن وضعها لكنها حذفت مع انها كانت جميلة للغاية تتيح لك رؤية جميع المشاركة دون الدخول في الصفات وسريعة للغاية 

ارجوك روووك اعدها للمنتدى لانها بصراحة مذهلة 



ثالثا ارجو وضع شي اسمه تثبيت الحجم ولون في المشاركات السريعة الرد او المواضيع 
يعني العضو يكتب بلخط واللون دائما الي هوا منقي اصلا ومثبته في الخيارات دي كمان حيكون مشاركتنا بها يسهولة ويسر وجميلة خالص وحتساعدنا كتير 


ورابعا اتمنى ظهور كل يوم اية اليوم في الصفحة الرئيسة وتتبدل كل نهار ممكن ان تكون على شكل شريط متحرك       ايه اليوم جميلة للغاية ارجو ظهورها 


واشكر لك ماي روووك على سماعي مجددا ودون ملل


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2010)

> *
> ثالثا ارجو وضع شي اسمه تثبيت الحجم ولون في المشاركات السريعة الرد او المواضيع
> يعني العضو يكتب بلخط واللون دائما الي هوا منقي اصلا ومثبته في الخيارات دي كمان حيكون مشاركتنا بها يسهولة ويسر وجميلة خالص وحتساعدنا كتير
> 
> ...



*اقتراحات روعة يا مورا 
و نتمنى العمل فيها 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 سبتمبر 2010)

* اقتراحات جميلة اوى يا مورا
وخصوصا بتاعتالاية وتثبيت الخط واللون*​


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*



ثالثا ارجو وضع شي اسمه تثبيت الحجم ولون في المشاركات السريعة الرد او المواضيع
يعني العضو يكتب بلخط واللون دائما الي هوا منقي اصلا ومثبته في الخيارات دي كمان حيكون مشاركتنا بها يسهولة ويسر وجميلة خالص وحتساعدنا كتير

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فعلا اتمنى تنفيذ الاقتراح ده *


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لألوان المنتدى، فهي خطوة سندرسها مع شكل المنتدى الجديد و سنقرر حينها ضرورة تطبيقها

بالنسبة نمط العرض الموضوع/الشجري، فحضرتك العضوية الوحيدة التي طلبتها، و كما وضحت مسبقاً سلبياتها و عدم إستخدام هذه الخاصية من قبل الأعضاء جعلنا نُقرر غلغائها. لكن تستطيعين فتح إستطلاع في القسم العام لجس نبظ الأعضاء بالنسبة لضرورة إعادة هذه الخاصية التي بحسب إحصائياتنا هي خاصية مهجورة و رفعها افضل للمنتدى

بالنسبة لتثبيت لون الخط و حجمه، فهو خطوة كبيرة يجب علي أن أعرف رأي أكبر عدد من الأعضاء به قبل تنفيذه، فلا يمكنني تطبيق فكرة مبنية على رأي شخصين او ثلاثة فقط. فتستطيعون إفتتاح إستطلاع جديد في القسم العام لأتأكد من ضرورة إضافة هذه الخاصية.

اما اية لكل يوم، فهي فكرة مستقبلية سنحاول تطبيقها بصورة مختلفة عن أي منتدى آخر، لكن ستحتاج لبعض من الوقت و التجهيزات و المجهودات الإضافية التي لا نملكها حالياً


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> بالنسبة لتثبيت لون الخط و حجمه، فهو خطوة كبيرة يجب علي أن أعرف رأي أكبر عدد من الأعضاء به قبل تنفيذه، فلا يمكنني تطبيق فكرة مبنية على رأي شخصين او ثلاثة فقط. فتستطيعون إفتتاح إستطلاع جديد في القسم العام لأتأكد من ضرورة إضافة هذه الخاصية.


*
اوك يا زعيم انا رح افتح الاستطلاع من بعد إذنك​*


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2010)

تفضلي


----------



## مورا مارون (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ماي روك لردك الواضح والمفصل 
الرب يباركك 

وصلاتي من اجلك لكي بزيدك الرب قوة وحكمة من اجل مجد اسمه

وحقوم بفتح استطلاع في منتدى من اجل العرض الشجري 

الرب يبارك ​


----------

